# Circuitos impresos a partir de una vieja impresora (Sin insoladora, ni revelado)



## jkphreak (Feb 28, 2009)

Pues les explico, estava esta mañana insolando una placa, i mientras esperava a que pasase el tiempo de insoladao pensava: no habría alguna manera de hacer todo esto sin tener que pasar por la etapa del insolado y el revelado?

Entonces, mientras recordava aquellos posts que hablan de hacer circuitos impresos con una CNC, se me ha ocurrido una idea que lanzo para el debate, aunque en mi situación actual no tengo tiempo para desarrollar, quizás a alguien le interese el proyecto.

Consistiría en lo siguiente: cogemos una vieja impresora (yo en casa de mis padres tengo criando polvo una de aquellas HP 670C que no podia usar de noche porque despertavan a todo el mundo), la desmontamos con cuidado de no estropearle la electronica ni el carro de los cartuchos, y la montamos sobre una base, añadiendole un segundo eje conectado a lo que antes fué el rodillo que hacia girar las hojas.

De esta manera, conseguiriamos un carro que podemos desplazar en el plano. Con ello, la superficie a imprimir ya no deberia girar sobre el rodillo, sinó que podría ser plana, como una placa de circuito impreso y, si no hemos estropeado la electronica de la impresora, el ordenador ni se enteraria de la diferencia, sencillamente, damos a imprimir desde el Protel, y tenemos nuestra placa lista para disolver el cobre que no hayamos pintado.

Que les parece? Es una idea descabellada o podria funcionar?

La unica duda razonable que me viene ahora a la cabeza és si la inyección de tinta sería compatible con la superficie lisa y resbaladiza del cobre... Bueno, eso y si se podría transformar el movimiento rotacional del rodillo en un movimiento transversal sobre un nuevo eje...

Ya diràn, ahí les dejo mi duda!
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2009)

Mira esto

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/imprimir-pcb-s-forma-directa-11452/


----------



## jkphreak (Feb 28, 2009)

Ei, muchas gracias, le hechare un vistazo en seguida. Busqué información al respecto i no encontré. Me leeré esto en seguida!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 2, 2009)

Para evitar temas repetidos, sigamos la discusión en el enlace que indica Fogonazo.

Saludos.


----------

